# Best herbicide for Day Lilies?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If you wanted to kill Day Lily that invaded the lawn, would you use Tenacity, Triclopyr, or glyphosate (I'd prefer not to use glyphosate because it's non-selective and hard to paint on, but if it's best, fine). I already sprayed it with Tenacity last week, but it hasn't done much yet. I was thinking of painting it with Triclopyr full strength (8% amine) later this week using a q-tip.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Triclopyr or even Three Way.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Triclopyr or even Three Way.


Great. Will do.


----------

